# ABT Fatty with Qview



## smokindave (Aug 2, 2009)

At the wife's request, I made an ABT fatty for dinner last night. Started with grilled poblano and jalapeño strips, cooked bacon, monterey jack and cream cheese, and JD hot sausage:








The poblano's went down first on the sausage:







Followed by m-jack and bacon. (A little blurry!):







Then more m-jack, cream cheese and jalapeños:







Bacon wrapped and ready!:







Out of the smoker at 175 internal temp:







And the money shot:







It turned out great! I was a little worried about the cream cheese oozing out, but it all stayed together well. It rested for about 45 minutes before cutting, so it had time to firm up a bit. Very tasty!


----------



## hoser (Aug 2, 2009)

What happened to the Qview Dave? nothing but X's


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 3, 2009)

Dave, make sure you have [img ] Your URL Here [/img ] without the last space around your pic's URL.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 3, 2009)

great idea dave,  and a nice looking end result,  well done.


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 3, 2009)

Good idea!  Looks great too.


----------



## curious aardvark (Aug 3, 2009)

No pics here either - the code looks like this:
code Only shows up if you view source. So the forum is reading it correctly. 
I had same problem with my pig roast.  
Something weird going on somewhere. And again some people can see them some can't.


----------



## scottyaz (Aug 3, 2009)

I "Geeked" my way around and looked at them pictures (View source, hunt the link then copy paste to a new tab 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )

Looks great!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 3, 2009)

It's all the X's here but sounds good.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 3, 2009)

Out of the smoker shot shows up for me but none of the others.
Sounds like a really good fattie.


----------



## smokindave (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad a few of you were able to see the pics.  I re-uploaded and reposted a few times with no luck.  I've posted qview before with no problem, so I don't know what the issue is!


----------



## oneshot (Aug 5, 2009)

All red X's. I haven't been able to see any of your qviews.
Are you using photobucket or something else??????


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Dave, You are using the wrong code.  You are trying to use HTML when you should be using BBC.

Also where are you hosting your images?  A lot of the problems you are having is coming from them.  Sometimes an image shows correctly and the next time it won't.

I use Photobucket and never have problems.  on the ones below that I got to work I placed them in my test folder on photobucket your host would not work consistantly.

Here is what you have:
Here is what it should be:
It will then appear like this.  These are in a test folder I have on Photobucket to show you that it is your host causing the problems.



The poblano's went down first on the sausage 



Followed by m-jack and bacon. (A little blurry)



Then more m-jack, cream cheese and jalapenos 



Bacon wrapped and ready:



Out of the smoker at 175 internal temp 



And the money shot


----------



## que-ball (Aug 6, 2009)

Points to Beer-B-Q for getting in there and posting SmokinDave's q-view so we all could see it!

Great fattie, Dave!


----------

